
Samsung lawyer couldn't tell iPad and Galaxy Tab apart from 10 feet away - alwillis
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/10/14/samsung_lawyer_couldnt_tell_ipad_and_galaxy_tab_apart_from_10_feet_away.html
======
ck2
WTF is a 10 foot test?

I cannot tell who made what TV when I look at them at Walmart from 10 feet
away. What does that mean?

Also, from the article:

    
    
      "Can any of Samsung's lawyers tell me which one is Samsung and which one is Apple?" Koh asked. 
    
      A moment later, one of the lawyers supplied the right answer."
    

So they did identify it.

~~~
technoslut
>I cannot tell who made what TV when I look at them at Walmart from 10 feet
away.

That made me laugh and it's definitely true but a TV is just a box that shows
a picture. With computer it is different because there are so many paths one
can choose to create an individual UX.

>So they did identify it.

True but the neither the judge or lead council really knew which goes to the
point of the average user being confused. I could, as you and others, spot the
difference.

I'm not a lawyer, so I won't pretend to understand patent law, but I will say
that I'm disappointed by other tablet UI designs with the lone exception being
the Metro UI. There is a great chance to explore instead of playing it safe.
To me it is offensive since you are literally being given a blank slate with
which to create.

~~~
div
This lawsuit has nothing to do with the software UI.

This is about the physical design of the iPad being patented. That's why being
able to distinguish between a Tab and and iPad from 3 feet away can be seen as
somewhat relevant.

This is the European version of the patent:
<http://www.scribd.com/fullscreen/61944044>

~~~
technoslut
>This lawsuit has nothing to do with the software UI.

I never said this was about software in regards to the lawsuit. I only said I
was disappointed in the software creativity. User experience, in terms of
software and hardware for a tablet, is different from a TV.

